# Tapco - Sharpie taps



## The Penguin (Nov 6, 2015)

*This group buy is for taps to cut threads for the Sharpie Stainless Steel Pen Grip Refill #1747388, not for the Sharpie Stainless Steel Pen Grip Fine Point Pen #1800730 - There is no limit to the number of participants in this group buy*

*(Please note that I have not personally made any of these – I am just running the group buy. I am not responsible for the appropriateness of this tap or final fitment of your components)*


 Items to be purchased: *Tapco 0.450 - 26 tpi taps* (either taper, or plug, or bottom, or any combination thereof)


_*When signing up for this group buy, please specify how many of each type of tap you wish to buy, and if you want the USPS shipment to you insured (for more than $50). For example:*_

_1 x plug tap_ 
_1x plug tap (Ti treated)_
_1 x bottom tap_
_No additional insurance_


*Price per unit:*

*minimum number of pieces for group buy: 12*

12 to 23 pieces: *$34.85 each*

24 or more pieces: *$29.28 each*

*Additional Costs:*

 1. Share of shipping cost from Tapco to me _(estimated by Tapco at $15)_. Each person will pay an equal share of shipping. Estimated at $2.00 per person

2. cost of shipping from me to you (within USA: USPS Small Flat Rate Box, $5.35; outside USA by agreement)

3. Insurance (if desired): within USA, the first $50 insurance is included in the cost of a SFRB, so for a single tap insurance is free. A second tap will incur a charge of $2.60 for insurance. A third tap would be $3.30 (unless we reach the 24-piece price level, in which case it would still be $2.60.)

4. “Ti Treatment” of taps, if desired is estimated at $9 per tap. You MUST inform me that you want this option prior to payment so I can add it to your total. 

5. Any Paypal fees subtracted from payments you send me

*ORDER DEADLINE*
Orders must be placed in this thread by *midnight Friday November 22 *and payments received by *Noon (Central) Monday November 23.*

*PAYPAL ONLY:*
I will be placing the order by *Noon (Central) Monday November 23*. If you have not made the PayPal payment by the deadline you will be removed you from the buy. I will confirm your total via PM and receipt of payment. 

Several members and organizers have asked PayPal regarding the use of "Friends and Family" payment option. And it is OK in their eyes, and has been each time they were contacted. The "Friends and Family"payment method has no fees for the recipient, thus saving you money. *If you choose NOT to use the send money to Friends and Family option, please add 4% Paypal goods and services fee.*


I will issue PayPal refunds for any overpayments. I try to get as close to even as possible – anything less than $1.00 will not be refunded.


*SHIPPING:*
Will be defaulted to USPS SFRB for online postage price of $5.25 + $0.10 for shipping labels. It will include tracking and delivery confirmation 

Shipping outside the USA – contact me by PM and we’ll work it out.

 After the signup is closed, I will compute everyone's costs and send by PM, with my Paypal address.

 These taps are manufactured to order, Tapco quoted 2 – 5 working days turnaround, but this cannot be guaranteed -- signing up for this group buy signifies acceptance of the fact that we are not in control of delivery dates.


----------



## edstreet (Nov 6, 2015)

one plug and one bottom, both TIN treated please.


----------



## lorbay (Nov 6, 2015)

I presume this Tapco 0.450 - 26 taps  should say 0.450" x 26 tpi   Right. 
Lin


----------



## The Penguin (Nov 6, 2015)

and now it does


----------



## lorbay (Nov 6, 2015)

Shipping to Canada. When you get a chance. V0R 1L4.
Lin.


----------



## The Penguin (Nov 6, 2015)

lorbay said:


> Shipping to Canada. When you get a chance. V0R 1L4.
> Lin.


 
$20.85 - didn't matter if I used a declared value of $50 or $100, it was the same price.


----------



## Curly (Nov 8, 2015)

1 x plug tap. 
NOTE: This is a donation for the   annual bash and is to be held until the winner is declared. 

Thanks.


----------



## Curly (Nov 8, 2015)

The Penguin said:


> $20.85 - didn't matter if I used a declared value of $50 or $100, it was the same price.



Check into sending it to Canada by First Class Mail in a padded envelope. Should be half or less but might not be insurable.


----------



## EBorraga (Nov 8, 2015)

I'm in for one plug and one bottom tap.


----------



## Imaginethat (Nov 8, 2015)

Is this pen a kit type or made from scratch? I've heard about this pen but only to buy it at a store. Are there people making it?

Thanks

Never mind. I knew I would find the answer as soon as I posted the questions.

Thanks again


----------



## lorbay (Nov 8, 2015)

Imaginethat said:


> Is this pen a kit type or made from scratch? I've heard about this pen but only to buy it at a store. Are there people making it?
> 
> Thanks



Made from scratch and this buy is for the tap for the sharpie refill. As seen in this thread. 
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f56/new-sharpie-pen-refills-91914/
Lin.


----------



## bobleibo (Nov 8, 2015)

+1 plug tap......
Thank you


----------



## Imaginethat (Nov 9, 2015)

This is for one plug tap and one bottom tap.

Thanks Lin the link and information.

Thank you for the group buy.


----------



## Quality Pen (Nov 11, 2015)

Hey,  I don't mean to be a crap disturber, but is this from the same company that did the recent tap and die group buy for us?

Because if it is, look at that thread and notice 2 things...

First of all that company (I don't know who it was, I didn't organize it, just bought), messed up the coating on them.

Secondly, they haven't made it right yet. It's been ample time for them to step up and make it right, but it seems like we're getting the run around.

I do not think anyone here on the IAP wants to give MORE business to a company that doesn't do the right thing when given ample opportunity.

Please, forgive me if this is out of line, but I am just like you... when I pay for something I just want to get what I asked for and I don't want to see more of our community burned. There's plenty of competition out there that cares!


----------



## edstreet (Nov 11, 2015)

Quality Pen said:


> Hey,  I don't mean to be a crap disturber, but is this from the same company that did the recent tap and die group buy for us?
> 
> Because if it is, look at that thread and notice 2 things...
> 
> ...




I have had several phone calls on that very subject with a few members who were in that buy and I also have bought several things from Tapco in the past, long before I was making pens.  I do not know nor can I tell what is going on with those problems however an update on that would be nice.

I do know for a fact that all treatment is outsourced to a 3rd party company and it is *NOT* done in house, I know this because I ask the company.  Tapco taps is a rather small company of about 10 people and been in business since 1969.

I seriously doubt that anyone is going to get burned.

I also would have to encourage everyone to have more open communication in group buys.


----------



## Quality Pen (Nov 11, 2015)

edstreet said:


> Quality Pen said:
> 
> 
> > Hey,  I don't mean to be a crap disturber, but is this from the same company that did the recent tap and die group buy for us?
> ...


I agree that open communication is best. We do appreciate your input as well. You were a strong proponent for the Ti coating, which I am sure influenced some of us to spend the additional money.

Frankly, if I sent out a product and found out it was faulty on my behalf, I would not make it difficult to do right. To me, it seemed simple the company delivers the product you paid for or repairs it at no added cost to the consumers.

I'm still awaiting the resolution, as are others from the prior tap/die group buy.


----------



## edstreet (Nov 11, 2015)

I still stand behind the benefits of having Ti treating performed.  It is sound and just, however, I did not like the flaws that were posted and yes they should have been inspected before being shipped out.  

Perhaps this group buy (small count) can learn from the other mistakes and perhaps The Penguin can ask Jackie if they would be so kind and inspect every one of the treated units before shipping to us.  That way they can take care of any problems before The Penguin gets the shipment.


----------



## Mark68 (Nov 19, 2015)

1 plug tap please


----------



## Leatherman1998 (Nov 19, 2015)

One plug tap.

Thanks


----------



## The Penguin (Nov 19, 2015)

By my count, we're up to 10 taps.


----------



## Grampy122 (Nov 19, 2015)

*Two more make twelve.*

one plug and one bottom, both TIN treated please. Plus insurance.

Gordie


----------



## Curly (Nov 20, 2015)

Penguin can you clarify the dates?

Today is Friday and it is the 20th, not the 22nd. Or do you have a different calendar on your side of the border? 

Maybe the last chance to get in on this group buy folks.


----------



## The Penguin (Nov 20, 2015)

Well, I think that was supposed to be Friday, November 20.

Funny that Monty and I both did not catch that.

*I propose - and if there are no objections - that I'll add another week to the sign-up period to give more folks time to get in on this buy.*

Right now we're just at the minimum order quantity.


----------



## Curly (Nov 20, 2015)

I second the amendment.


----------



## Leatherman1998 (Nov 22, 2015)

Carried?


----------



## Grampy122 (Nov 28, 2015)

*????????????*

Is this still on?

Gordie


----------



## The Penguin (Nov 30, 2015)

Yes - I offer my apologies to everyone. With the long holiday weekend (and easily over 1200 miles of driving on my part) I have not calculated everyone's totals.

I'll do so today and send out PM's this evening.


----------



## turner.curtis (Nov 30, 2015)

If this is still open I would be interested in joining for one plug and one bottom, both TIN treated please.


----------



## The Penguin (Nov 30, 2015)

turner.curtis said:


> If this is still open I would be interested in joining for one plug and one bottom, both TIN treated please.


Curtis - I went ahead and included you.

Payment totals and instructions have been sent out to all buyers, please submit your payments ASAP.

*This buy is officially closed to additional buyers.*


----------



## The Penguin (Dec 4, 2015)

All payments have been received. I'll order the taps on Monday.


----------



## The Penguin (Dec 9, 2015)

Update - 

It's been a hell of a week. I apologize for the delay but the order did go in today.

Jackie was very helpful and when we talked about what the taps are used for, she remembered "duncsuss's" order from last time and said "those are supposed to have a special minor diameter" Sure enough, she looked up his order and there it was.

So the correct taps were ordered.

For those that were concerned about the titanium treatment, she thought that the problem was not with the coating on taps, but that dies were also ordered and there was an issue with the treatment not getting into the bottom of the threads on the dies. She said that they found that problem to be occurring too often, so they discontinued offering that service on dies. She's sure that there will not be an issue with the treatment on taps, but said that she would check them before shipping out.

I'll update again when I know more.


----------



## bobleibo (Dec 9, 2015)

The Penguin said:


> Update -
> 
> It's been a hell of a week. I apologize for the delay but the order did go in today.
> 
> ...



Shawn
Tough time of the year to head up a group buy. As far as I'm concerned, they go out when they go out, enjoy your holidays. Thanks for doing this for us. 
Cheers
Bob


----------



## The Penguin (Dec 15, 2015)

Email from Tapco just now - with an invoice and tracking number. 

It appears that they are on the way to me.


----------



## Leatherman1998 (Dec 15, 2015)

Sweet!!


----------



## The Penguin (Dec 17, 2015)

Scheduled delivery date is Monday 12/21


----------



## The Penguin (Dec 22, 2015)

UPS did not deliver yesterday - but does show delivery scheduled for today.


----------



## The Penguin (Dec 22, 2015)

UPS delivered today at lunch. I turned them around, got them reboxed and out by USPS in today's 3pm mail pickup. 

All shipping labels said "2-day" delivery with exception of Leatherman1998 and ImagineThat - those are 3-day delivery. All of your email addresses were entered with the shipping labels, so you should have received notification of shipment and your tracking number some time this evening.  

So - expect delivery Christmas Eve or the day after Christmas.


----------



## bobleibo (Dec 22, 2015)

Shawn
Thank you for doing this, especially during this busy time of the year. 
Here's wishing you and your family a very happy holiday season!
Bob~


----------



## Curly (Dec 22, 2015)

You are holding the Bash donation tap for me right?

And a big thanks and Ho! Ho! Ho! to you and yours.


----------



## The Penguin (Dec 22, 2015)

Curly - yes, I have the tap for the Bash donation set aside.

It's in the bottom drawer to my right at the desk in my office. At least if I type it - you can send me this thread in 2 months and I'll remember where to find it. :biggrin:


----------



## Grampy122 (Dec 24, 2015)

*Arrived*

I received my taps taps today. Thank you for the group buy.

    Gordie


----------



## EBorraga (Dec 24, 2015)

Received both of my taps today. Thanks again!!!!


----------



## Leatherman1998 (Dec 29, 2015)

I got mine Saturday, thanks for your work, already make a couple.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=137527


----------



## bobleibo (Dec 29, 2015)

Mine arrived safe and sound. Thank you Shawn, we appreciate you doing this for us. 
Bob


----------



## Crashmph (Jan 10, 2016)

I have found out the hard way... The sharpie tap I recieved in a previous group buy is only good for the marker refill and not the pen refill as well. Can anyone confirm how this batch worked out?

Are the treads cut for this batch good for both the marker and the pen refill?


----------



## Leatherman1998 (Jan 13, 2016)

Working fine here for the marker, I believe the pen uses a different size.


----------

